# Hapkido programs in Korea



## indydave (May 10, 2013)

So lets say a guy was able to take 4-5 months in order to train in Hapkido full time.  Is anyone familiar with a reputable school in Korea who will take in a foreigner including room and board?  I am not concered with cost, just the quality of the training.  As my username indicates, I reside in Indiana, but I would love the opportunity to experience true immersion in both the korean and hapkido cultures.   Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 10, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 13, 2013)

Any reason other than perhaps money, that you wouldn't want to stay longer?  If you are not familiar with Hapkido already, you would not earn a BB from any reputable school.  Of course, that may not be your goal, but if you are studying several hours every day, a BB in 12 to 18 months might be doable.


----------



## WaterGal (May 13, 2013)

I feel like 2 or 3 other people have asked this exact same question in the last couple months, so you could check the old threads.


----------



## indydave (May 18, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> Any reason other than perhaps money, that you wouldn't want to stay longer?  If you are not familiar with Hapkido already, you would not earn a BB from any reputable school.  Of course, that may not be your goal, but if you are studying several hours every day, a BB in 12 to 18 months might be doable.



Not really,  this would mostly be for the purpose of experiencing a new culture and having somewhere to train while I'm there that isn't one of the horror stories I am seeing so many posts about.  Ranking is definitely not the goal.


----------



## iron_ox (May 19, 2013)

Hello all,

Training in Korea can be great.  Your profile says you have a Yellow belt.  Frankly, you would get more out your training with more experience.  I believe that unless you have work in Korea you can only stay 30 days.


----------



## indydave (May 19, 2013)

Hey Kevin.  I'm from chicago and hope to be back in the next couple years.  I will need to check out your school as well.


----------



## iron_ox (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

Where are you located in Indiana now?  You can certainly train in Chicago on the weekends.


----------



## indydave (May 20, 2013)

iron_ox said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where are you located in Indiana now?  You can certainly train in Chicago on the weekends.



I'm in Indy.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 22, 2013)

iron_ox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Training in Korea can be great.  Your profile says you have a Yellow belt.  Frankly, you would get more out your training with more experience.  *I believe that unless you have work in Korea you can only stay 30 days.*



I had forgotten that.  That used to be true, and may well still be.  There were retired military who stayed there for years without a permanent visa.  The loophole at that time was that if you left the country and returned, you had another 30 days.  Many retired servicemen, being able to get hops, would just go spend a day in Japan and return.

That would be cost prohibitive for most non-retired servicemen.


----------

